

Erlang R15B Released - chops
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2011-December/063155.html

======
rhizome31
This is great news: _Line number and filename information are now included in
exception backtraces_

~~~
sgt
Why didn't they add this before? Lack of time to develop it, or no requests
from developers wanting it? I find the latter hard to believe, and the former
to be a more likely cause.

~~~
jlouis
Because it isn't that useful in Erlang, so the want to have it has not been
that big. Most (proper) Erlang programs happen to be a lot of small functions
and you know what function caused the error and the error type to boot in
addition.

This information is often enough to quickly figure out what is wrong. The
trouble arises when you have a large function you did not break up yet because
then finding the culprit is much harder.

While I like the change, there is a risk associated with it. Namely that
people will be less inclined to break up their code.

------
chops
Notable: The old (deprecated) 'regexp' module has been removed. So if any of
your code relies on 'regexp', make sure you replace it with the newer 're'
module and update your regular expressions accordingly.

It's nice to have that gone just to avoid confusion with the whole "why there
are two regular expression modules?".

------
taylorbuley
Off topic, but is there a recommended post detailing various online Erlang
learning resources? I'm reading an O'Reilly book and playing around in the
shell but I feel like I need more 3rd party resources to really grok what I'm
reading.

~~~
scarmig
<http://learnyousomeerlang.com/>

Inspired by Learn You a Haskell.

Haven't read all the way through it, but what I've seen looks good.

There's also <http://www.tryerlang.org/> , which seems to be down right now.

------
tlack
Anyone have any performance stats about the memory allocation improvements in
erts? Couldn't find anything with naive Google queries..

~~~
rdtsc
Alleged drop in performance for some(+) R15A testers.

[http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-
programming/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-
programming/browse_thread/thread/11252f370d2f34fb?pli=1)

Devs claim that it improved performance in their particular benchmarks. I
guess the best is to try it for yourself.

(+) presumably those that tested and got a performance gain never bothered to
write a ticket or a word of praise. so keep that fact in mind.

~~~
jlouis
In addition, they did retry the tests later and found no performance drop.

But do carry out tests if you are hitting the performance ceiling. A
particular use of a particular construct may be hampered when people rewrite a
piece of code. So while the overall performance might improve, _your_ case may
not.

------
mikhailfranco
I'm looking forward to running the Windows 64-bit version on my new
4-processor 8GB Dell E6420 :)

Mik

